# The Imminent Danger and the Only Sure Resource of this Nation



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 17, 2009)

This Sermon given by John Newton in 1794,rings loudly of this American nightmare that we are called to minister in
John Newtons Letters


----------



## Wayne (Jul 17, 2009)

In somewhat the same vein:

"The greater the party is of mourning Christians, the more hope we have that the storm impending may be blown over, and the blessings enjoyed may yet be continued. As long as there is a sighing party, we may hope to be yet preserved; at least such will have the mark set upon themselves which shall distinguish them from those whom the slaughtermen shall receive commission to destroy. Ezek. ix. 4."

George Cokayn, in the Preface to Bunyan's _The Acceptable Sacrifice_


----------



## Curt (Jul 17, 2009)

There is nothing preferable to preachig God's Word.


----------



## KMK (Jul 17, 2009)

Curt said:


> There is nothing preferable to preachig God's Word.



As long as it isn't boring!


----------

